# To G or not to G



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)

Rumors have been spreading the word that Google is going to kill in-browser ad-blockers by 2023, not even extensions will work.
Notice: Here
Now  on Twitter, numerous users have reported that YouTube is testing 5 to 10 ADS per video.






Information is scarce, and you can find trending topics by using the search bar.
So I'm turning this into a poll.

Personally, I'm used to Opera on Mobile, which has *DNS and AdBlocker by default and for free*.
I'm slowly migrating from Chrome to Opera on desktop... it's been nice.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 16, 2022)

I've been using Firefox for ten years or so, no plans on switching to Chrome now certainly.  More recently I've been using DuckDuckGo for most searches too.


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 16, 2022)

I assume you mean by 2023.

I've never been a fan of Google.
My main browsers, once I left IE3 or 4, have always been from the Mozilla foundation, from Netscape to Firefox (and forks), and I have no idea how Google Chrome has the market share it does, since it does nothing different to warrant such reputation.

Though they do make some interesting stuff, it's not worth the hassle.
I still wish Linux smartphones were more than a very, very niche thing.

Internet without an adblocker is not a thing I can partake in anymore.
If we ever get to unblockable ads, I "return to monke".


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 16, 2022)

AlexMCS said:


> I assume you mean by 2023.


Yep. Didn't realized.
Just because I don't want this reply to be just "Yep. Didn't realized"...




AlexMCS said:


> I have no idea how Google Chrome has the market share it does, since it does nothing different to warrant such reputation.


Chrome is/was good. It's fast, secure, and it's extensions were nice to have, DNS, GhostMe, AdBlocker, MP3 downloader, Sale Finder, all are things I personally used.
And tried Firefox couple months ago, but I had problems with managing my passwords: https://gbatemp.net/threads/discord-password.610196/

Actually wasn't just Discord, but Firefox gave me security problems with Google Accounts (Drive), Hotmail, Facebook... 
I would definitely use Firefox over Opera, but I've never had troubles with Opera.



AlexMCS said:


> Internet without an adblocker is not a thing I can partake in anymore.
> If we ever get to unblockable ads, I "return to monke".


I think it's more than that. Ads are annoying.


----------



## AlexMCS (Sep 16, 2022)

I've been using Firefox for decades with 0 issues on any front other than their UI changes and dropped support for NPAPI addons.



JuanBaNaNa said:


> Chrome is/was good. It's fast, secure, and it's extensions were nice to have, DNS, GhostMe, AdBlocker, MP3 downloader, Sale Finder, all are things I personally used.


This (And more) is also available on Firefox, no no idea why people flocked to Chrome.


----------



## City (Sep 17, 2022)

My bank: "Hi, how can I help you?"
Me: "Hi. I'm having trouble logging into my bank account"
My bank: "Have you tried using Chrome?"
Me, a Firefox user for the past 15 years: "If you are not going to support Firefox anymore then I'm moving my account to another bank"

No more issues after a week.


I find it funny how Google has been forcing people to basically work for free to improve their AI by doing captchas and yet ads are where people are seemingly going to draw the line. And nothing is going to change. Why?

- Constant layout redesigns
- Removing personalizated layouts
- No 4K support outside Chrome
- Unskippable ads
- No customer support for content creators
- Removing the 5 star voting
- Removing dislikes
- Removing the ability to add subtitles
- Terrible demonetization AI
- YouTube Kids
- DMCA bullies
- Adpocalypse
- Scam bots
- Porn bots


All these situations have never made a dent on YouTube's popularity. Might as well let Google electrocute your balls every time you open the YouTube app and there will be news articles about how that's actually a good thing in no time.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Sep 20, 2022)

I still use firefox, Chrome is basicly broken insecure mess.


----------



## Nikokaro (Sep 21, 2022)

I thought the thread title referred to the infamous as elusive female G spot (what I expected from its author)  .... instead we are talking about something else entirely, a boring and trivial topic. Welp, how disappointing! then I don't care.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 25, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> Chrome is/was good. It's fast, secure, and it's extensions were nice to have, DNS, GhostMe, AdBlocker, MP3 downloader, Sale Finder, all are things I personally used.


I use Opera, which has an extension that allows you to use Chrome extensions on Opera, since they use the same "engine". It also has a built in free VPN that you can freely toggle on and off, and a built in ad blocker that isn't as robust as something like uBlock Origin, but it gets the job done for casual browsing.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 25, 2022)

I don't think Google understands that we don't want ads... Because a solution to defeat them always surfaces, and they lose every time. YouTube began ad-free, and that's how I'll always continue to view it, forever.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Sep 26, 2022)

Ads should only work if you consent to them being shown, anything other than that is unethical for end users.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 26, 2022)

"Suffer like G did!"

at 0:25

Google can try shit and all, but if there's a way to block ads, I will use it.
If there's something that get on my fucking nerves is stupid, idiotic, shitty ads that are as obnoxious as they can get.
Plus, I grew up in the internet age where even having a banner ad showing could mean getting malware downloaded on your pc, so, no, I'll block every single ad you'll throw at me.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 26, 2022)

Ads are a safety concern, since they can have viruses. I don't take any chances. All ads get blocked, 100%.


----------



## orangy57 (Sep 26, 2022)

makes sense that most of these pics are from smart TVs since blocking ads on them is a pain, but it still blows my mind that people STILL dont use adblockers on their browsers. they've been popular since early 2013 get with the times pLEEEEASE


----------



## Jayro (Sep 26, 2022)

orangy57 said:


> get with the times pLEEEEASE


For someone with one of the oldest memes in existence as their profile picture, you have little room to talk. 

And people should learn about PiHole.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2022)

It´s the same Question as  "Will you still be using Youtube services in the future ?"      

As long as the Youtube Ad blocking Apps / Plug ins from Firefox are working - yes.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Sep 26, 2022)

Alexander1970 said:


> It´s the same Question as  "Will you still be using Youtube services in the future ?"
> 
> As long as the Youtube Ad blocking Apps / Plug ins from Firefox are working - yes.


I'm not sure, but reports says they're _killing_ Ad-Blockers.

The way I interpreted this sentence is: "No matter whet device, Google will force Ads by killing Ad-Blockers"

It's not like just in Chrome and YouTube in your Wii, but in general.
That's terrifying in my opinion, well... not terrifying, but in a sense of monopolization... 

We'll see in the future though.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm not sure, but reports says they're _killing_ Ad-Blockers.
> 
> The way I interpreted this sentence is: "No matter whet device, Google will force Ads by killing Ad-Blockers"
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure the actual Devs (for these Blocker Add ons) will work "against"....as usual.
And Firefox Team will not "ban" them from their Add On List....I am pretty sure....they need their User.
If they ban such Youtube blocking Add Ons (by the Way,look at the Big List of Youtube DownloaderTools...),they will loose many,many Firefox Users.....I am pretty sure too.


----------



## Reploid (Sep 26, 2022)

Good thing there are out of browser solutions


----------



## Jayro (Sep 26, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> I'm not sure, but reports says they're _killing_ Ad-Blockers.
> 
> The way I interpreted this sentence is: "No matter whet device, Google will force Ads by killing Ad-Blockers"
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound like anything my VPN + DNS + PiHole can't handle.


----------

